# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  Συμφωνείτε να αλλάξει το παλιό wind ?

## ysam

Το παρόν φορουμ είναι εργαλείο της κοινότητας και ως εκ τούτου..

7 μέρες ψηφοφορία για να δούμε αν θέλει η κοινότητα να αλλάξει το παλιό με το καινούργιο.
Αν δεν ήσαστε στην Εύβοια μην ψηφίσετε.. Δεν έχει νόημα.

----------


## papashark

Γιάννη θα πρότεινα να βάλεις μια ονομαστική ψηφοφορία όπου θα ψηφίσουν τα μέλη της Εύβοιας και όχι εγώ και εσύ...

----------


## ysam

Μπα θα ζητήσω να διαγραφεί αφού μάλλον το θέμα επιλύθηκε.. Θεωρώ..

----------


## geosid

να κανουμε κανα flame μην παει τσαμπα το τοπικ ?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## john70

Τέλος καλό , όλα καλά .

----------

